# Did glorfindel and ecthelion fight in the battle of lammoth and dagor aglareb? (poll)



## Turin_Turambar (Aug 23, 2022)

Unfortunately, Tolkien did not write which wars these two characters participated in before Nirnaeth Arnoediad. Do you think glorfindel and ecthelion fought in Battle of Lammoth and Dagor Aglareb?


----------



## ZehnWaters (Aug 24, 2022)

I don't see why they wouldn't have.


----------



## Elassar (Sep 24, 2022)

I would assume so.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 27, 2022)

Much is possible that was not explicitly stated, so why not?


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 22, 2022)

Nienna Qalme-Tári said:


> Much is possible that was not explicitly stated, so why not?


Yes, you're right. While creating the middle earth, Tolkien may have left some events to the reader's guesses without specifying them clearly, or he may not have wanted to elaborate.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 22, 2022)

Considering both were exceptionally skilled warriors and their proven valor, unless mentioned otherwise by Tolkien, it seems safe to assume they participated in all the great wars... that is until the foundation and isolation of Gondolin made their adventures a little more "selective".


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Oct 22, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Considering both were exceptionally skilled warriors and their proven valor, unless mentioned otherwise by Tolkien, it seems safe to assume they participated in all the great wars... that is until the foundation and isolation of Gondolin made their adventures a little more "selective".


You are right, but they did not fight in Dagor Bragollach because the Gondolin elves and his army did not participate in the Battle of Dagor Bragollach. Gondolin elves learned of this battle much later.


----------

